# X11 forwarding problem, X client cannot connect to my X server.



## jinlxz (Jun 26, 2011)

I installed FreeBSD 8.0 VM in my Windows host. I want to connect to my FreeBSD system using ssh over X. PuTTY is my ssh client and Xming is my X server in Windows. The display number of xming is set to 0. I have modified the /etc/ssh/sshd_conf file.

Xming had no display when I executed the command *startx* and I found that KDE connected to the X server in the FreeBSD system, not my xming server. Xorg started in the FreeBSD system,  but xterm works fine if I execute the command *xterm*. xterm could connect to my xming server and have a normal display in xming.

I have also tried to modify the DISPLAY environment variable. like this
`export DISPLAY=my_windows_IP_address:0.0`
but this does not work.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## jinlxz (Jun 26, 2011)

My sshd configuration about X11 forwarding:

```
AllowTcpForwarding yes
    X11Forwarding yes
    X11DisplayOffset 10
    X11UseLocalhost no
```


----------

